# Sawyer ChitosSAM Active Hemostatic Dress-Quick Clot/Celox alternative on Sale at REI



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I came across this stuff at REI. Uses Chitosan...same stuff found in Celox and Quickclot gauze that is used to clot blood.

Yes the name is ChitoSAM, but the it uses ChitoSAN. The patch is sold out but the 3 inch x 6 foot (72 inches) Z-fold gauze strip is $19.99 which is half what it sells for on Amazon.

I picked up a few. Wanted to pass along the savings to anyone interested here.

https://www.rei.com/product/890901/sawyer-chitosam-active-hemostatic-dressing

Tech info from Sawyer: https://sawyer.com/products/chito-sam-active/


----------

